# Flag USE , bluetooth, touchscreen

## Nio84

Ciao a tutti , so che c'è il make.conf.example per queste cose (non mi fucilate) ma nel sistema gentoo weekly non lo trovo da nessun parte in /etc .

Ho un hp pavillion tx2130el , ha monitor touchscreen, bluetooth ,  wifi e web cam....... esistono flag use per queste cose?

----------

## cloc3

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-440468-highlight-tip+driver.html

----------

## Nio84

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-440468-highlight-tip+driver.html

 

Fighissimo!!! Ecco la lista era cio' che mi serviva , cercavo solo nelle pagine in italiano forse è per quello che non trovavo !Grazie.

----------

## SydBarrett

Altrimenti grep bluetooth /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc per le global use o grep bluetooth /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc per le local use...  :Very Happy:  (oppure euse)

----------

